# Walleye fishing south of Mandan



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Went out on Tuesday morning from 8:00 until 1:00. Found some slack water on the west side of the river and set up in 10 feet of water. Had tip-ups out in 8, 15, and 20 feet of water. Caught 4 small eyes and 2 ling about 4 to 5 pounds. Ice was 15 inces thick. Didnt graph much on the vexilar just some baitfish now and then. Going to have to look around more to find the fish.
I was wondering what your experiences were with ice fishing the river. I would think the fish would like to be in deep water with little current, but they werent there in numbers and if they were, they were small. Do the fish still like battling the current in the winter or what? I have found 2 places now that have little to no current and get to 20 feet plus of water and they are real close to the main channel. All we get out of them are small eyes or northerns and some nice lings. Any thoughts?


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

It sounds to me like it should produce some fish.

Have you fished this same spot in the summer/spring/fall? How was the results then?


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Yeah I fish the spots quite a bit and they are really good in the spring. I went out last night and picked up five. One was 15 inches, the others were 12.5 and under. Still beats me why they arent ant larger. Going to try another hole on Saturday night with a little more current in it. Ill let you know how I did. Im going to find them sooner or later.


----------

